# First calf paranoia or swelling?



## WildcatAngusKY (Oct 21, 2021)

Hello there, I’m a first timer so I apologize if I’m paranoid. But looking at this calf’s knees, do they look swollen to you? Could this be joint Ill? The calf is almost two weeks old, and a red angus. The reason I’m worrying is because the calf was born in a little creek, I got him out soon after so he could dry. But could his navel had gotten bacteria and it traveled to his knees?? Or do calves look awkward like this normally?? 
It’s devils own time getting a vet out here to look, but the vet I talked to on the phone said since he isn’t lame he is probably ok. He does move around okay and doesn’t seem to be in pain. But what does it look like to you?

thanks!


----------



## MontanaBredRancher (Apr 12, 2021)

WildcatAngusKY said:


> It’s devils own time getting a vet out here to look, but the vet I talked to on the phone said since he isn’t lame he is probably ok. He does move around okay and doesn’t seem to be in pain. But what does it look like to you?


Agree with the vet 😊 Just to be safe, can you touch his knees/legs and tell me if they are hot?
He's a cute little fuzzball, you scored!


----------



## Rodeo ROM (11 mo ago)

From looking at the Pics It Looks To Me Like This Calf Is Just Big Boned And Should Grow out of that look .thats just my observation.it might be a good idea to check it Out. let Us Know What Happens


----------



## Ffagirl223 (Mar 19, 2021)

Looks to me to be a bigger boned calf , will grow into it . But yes get a vet out there just in case


----------

